# 1990 jetta 1.8l rebuild and boring out to get the most power help?



## iberockingvw (Mar 8, 2012)

someone please help tell me what all i need, and need to do. 

thank you


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

iberockingvw said:


> someone please help tell me what all i need, and need to do.
> 
> thank you


 boring a motor out to increase displacement is a waste of time.. 

especially such a small engine.. 

a CAM or intake system, or header/exhaust system will do way more for you than boring your engine. 

damn, you got digifant injection, cant go too wild with that, otherwise you will piss off the ECU.. 

you can run a decent SMALLER cam with digifant fairly well..


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Glegor said:


> boring a motor out to increase displacement is a waste of time..
> 
> especially such a small engine..
> 
> ...


 Or you can throw the DIGI in the trash where it belongs, go standalone and install whatever cam, intake, exhaust you want.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

Prof315 said:


> Or you can throw the DIGI in the trash where it belongs, go standalone and install whatever cam, intake, exhaust you want.


 best piece of advice i have EVER seen right there!!! ^ ^ ^


----------



## iberockingvw (Mar 8, 2012)

can you put a 1.8 head on a 2.0 block


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

yes, look in the hybrid forum.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes, ABA block, refresh your head. Get a mildish cam. Not sure if a 276 would be too "wild" but that'd be the one to get. Otherwise, the 268 works well, and is a good candidate if you're not planning on upgrading your valvetrain. 

Has anyone ever done testing with an intake charge "container"? I know some newer Japanese cars have them, and am not sure of what the deal with them is; I'm imagining either throttle response (seems counterproductive then?) or to smooth the pulses with a wilder cam for a better idle? Maybe something similar would work with Digifant if adapted properly.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

ziddey said:


> Has anyone ever done testing with an intake charge "container"? I know some newer Japanese cars have them, and am not sure of what the deal with them is; I'm imagining either throttle response (seems counterproductive then?) or to smooth the pulses with a wilder cam for a better idle? Maybe something similar would work with Digifant if adapted properly.


 What exactly do you mean, not the sections of plumbing attached to the intake? From what I understand about those, they are there to help minimize intake noise.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

haha wow. that's a tragedy. 










I thought I saw a car with something like that but in between the MAF and TB. Guess not


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

ziddey said:


> Yes, ABA block, refresh your head. Get a mildish cam. Not sure if a 276 would be too "wild" but that'd be the one to get. Otherwise, the 268 works well, and is a good candidate if you're not planning on upgrading your valvetrain.
> 
> Has anyone ever done testing with an intake charge "container"? I know some newer Japanese cars have them, and am not sure of what the deal with them is; I'm imagining either throttle response (seems counterproductive then?) or to smooth the pulses with a wilder cam for a better idle? Maybe something similar would work with Digifant if adapted properly.





ps2375 said:


> What exactly do you mean, not the sections of plumbing attached to the intake? From what I understand about those, they are there to help minimize intake noise.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

That to me looks to be nothing but "ducting". Poss good for cooler air and it's benefits, but seeing as it has to pass thru the metering plate and the TB yet, I doubt it had any other benefits.


----------

